# April Fools shoot at Bennett Farms ###Scores Added##



## Brian from GA (Mar 4, 2012)

Our next shoot is on April Fools day and we are going to put two field bales in the field so that folks can practice on the two longest shots for the Georgia Trail shoot which will be May 5&6th. We will have a 100 yard and an 80 yard bale in the general location that those targets will be for the trail shoot. We will also have some kind of long shot competition on these two bales. 80 will be slightly up hill and 100 will be downhill.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 9, 2012)

After last nights glorious exhibition at the indoor field shoot at AC I think some of you folks better be practicing some field type shots..... Man if you can't hit an 80 yard face at 45 yards how you gonna hit it at 80?

Runny since you're the "X-Man" how should we run the long shoot on the 80 and 100 yard shots. Highest score for 4 arrows? 2 at 80 2 at 100? Let me know ole ruler of the X.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 21, 2012)

giving this a bump since we will be in Texas this weekend. The two field bales are in place for the long shots 80 and 100 and I will posts pics when I get back from Texas.


----------



## Cyberone (Mar 23, 2012)

bump for the weekend


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 26, 2012)

Course will be set in the next couple days. Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Cyberone (Mar 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 29, 2012)

Our long shot will be four shots- 2 shots at 100 yards and a walk up to 80 yards on the same bale. The dot will be an NFAA 80 yard spot and will have a five inch 10 ring and a two and a half inch 12 ring. 

We are trying to make the course as much like Augusta as possible so we are trucking in some dust.... does it always seem dusty in Augusta to anyone else?


----------



## dshort (Mar 29, 2012)

how much to shoot the long shot?


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 29, 2012)

$5 plus it will let u check your marks for the May trail shoot


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 31, 2012)

Wet and nasty set up day but tomorrow looks to be real nice. See everyone in the morning


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 31, 2012)

The course is done... Thanks to the Rose's I mean the Bowden's for showing up Keith and DUSTY the American Dream Ahhh Baby.... My bad. 

Should be a very good course especially from the black stake. Got a pretty good group showing up at 8ish in the morning to get an early start. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 31, 2012)

what classes do u have?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 31, 2012)

*RBO Rednecks*

Well the RBO crew is headed that way in the am. U better hide the sheep and throw the cows in the corral. I sharpened up my 1 good arow (pointy thing) and slid it thru my belt loop in hopes to kill some foam. Will be cing u'ins when the ruster crows.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 31, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> what classes do u have?



Basically we have one 50 yard class which is open Money. Then we have white stake which is supposed to be 45 yards but rarely goes over 40-42.... that is for Open Trophy and Seniors. 

Red Stake is max 40 and is for Hunter, etc.

Then you have Blue for Novice, Womens Hunter, Youth with a 30 yard max and most of these classes are known distance. 

Kids shoot yellow out to 15 yards. 

We have a known for whenever a known shooter shows. 

Money is $20, all other adult classes are $15, Youth, Young ADult $10 and kids are $5. We have all of the plaques owed from the last two shoots and medallions for the kids. 

Scott

I would say "If the Lord is willing and the creek don't rise" we'll see you in the morning....  but the creek rose. Rosed up so much Blake found a life vest on the other side of the crick. Swear to it. Pull the chickens up close to the house afore yo'uns leave the house. 

Course is on the driest part of the land by the way.... bring the boots anyway cause ya'll know how deep the stuff gets on the concrete slab


----------



## ajwinkis (Mar 31, 2012)

*ready to shoot*

A few from Battalion 1 Archery will see you'll in the morning


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 1, 2012)

absolutely  a beautiful morning to shoot your bow.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 1, 2012)

On da way


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 1, 2012)

Bennett Farms Archery 					
Scores April 1, 2012					

Novice					
1	Joe	Baker	210	6	Plaque
2	Bobby 	Bowden	206	5	Plaque
3	Colton	Short (Y)	202	4	Plaque
4	Jon	McCullum	202	2	
5	Adrian	Sipple	192	4	
6	Doug 	Gresham	190	1	
7	David 	Vega	189	3	
8	Wade 	Worley	185	1	
9	Chris 	Smith	182	2	
10	Ken	Cobb	175	1	
11	Tony	Luiz	166	0	
12	Richard	Barfield (Y)	156	0	
	Y= Youth				
Seniors					
1	Barry	Henderson	204	5	$37.50 
2	Jim	Robinson	191	3	
3	Jerry	Presley	187	2	
4	Bobby	North	177	1	
5	Don	Jackson	173	1	

Hunter					
1	Nathan	Jones	204	5	Plaque
2	Keith	Bowden	197	3	Plaque
3	Larry	Williams	194	4	
4	Kevin 	Hawk	190	2	
5	Mike	Kessler	189	2	
6	Dusty	Bowden	184	0	
7	Phillip	Smith	179	2	

Womens Hunter					
1	Melinda	Hawk	208	3	Plaque
2	Chloe	Rosser	202	4	Plaque
3	Tabitha	Jones	188	4	
4	Amber 	Vega	187	1	
5	Steph	Kesssler	181	2	
6	Rachel	Gresham	179	1	

Eagle					
1	James	Hawk	200	4	medallion
2	Hunter	Fleming	158	0	medallion
3	Camille	Rosser	199	5	medallion
4	Caitlyn	Rosser	181	1	medallion
5	Emily	Gresham	130	1	medallion




Open Money					
1	Gerall	Wynn	198	7	$65.00 
2	Haven	McCowan	198	4	$39.00 
3	Scott	Parrott	198	1	$26.00 
4	Corey	Bryant	192	4	
5	Ian	Stansbury	190	5	
6	JJ	Rosser	189	2	
7	Hunter	Thomas	187	3	
8	Steve 	Smith	172	4	
9	Robbie	Kidd	168	1	
10	Mike	Webb	168	1	
11	Mason	Smith	167	5	
12	David 	Hardegree	159	1	
13	Ronny	Thweatt	132	3	

Open Trophy					
1	Mike	Murray	195	4	Plaque
2	Michael	Barnes	187	3	
3	Ray	Miller	174	2	

Known					
1	Stephen	Funk	200	3	Plaque
2	Andy	Winkis	190	2	Plaque
3	Daniel	Baird	181	4	
4	Jim	Gardner	177	1	
5	Dan 	Hansen	175	1	
6	Ricky	Brooks	172	2


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm wiped out but thanks to everyone for coming. Blake shot a 210 so the black stake wasn't as bad as ya'll made it look. I shot a 196 thanks to two kick outs off Blake's 30Xs

Long shot was not won by Michael Barnes  Only two braved the wind at the top of the hill.... well only two braved it for score.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

That is not what I shoot Brian! I did not turn in my card! I shot 18 dwn! Too funny yall!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 1, 2012)

Seemed like a good turn out. Sho was a pretty day for it. 
Dang, judging from the scores, them novices are good for beginners.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 1, 2012)

I bet you turn your card in next time Runny.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 1, 2012)

Our Novice stake is very easy on purpose.... Novice means beginer. First and second in Known were guys that shot their first "non-Novice" shoot ever and just started this year. So we want folks to learn quick and move up. But those "Senior Novice" shooters are good.....


----------



## ajwinkis (Apr 1, 2012)

*good  shoot*

great shoot as always at bennett looking forward to the big May shoot!


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 2, 2012)

good shoot, a little stretched but it was fun, not many high scores, i knew i shouldnt have shot at all them darn 14s


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 3, 2012)

Live by the 14.... die by the 14  !! 

I ranged about half the range today and all I can say is I messed up BAD on the Leopard. I judged it quickly and stuck it in the ground thinking it was 50 from the black. When we shot it after everyone left I shot it for 51 and got an 8 just low of the 10 shooting center 10.... but ranging it today.... 54 yards. Ouch. I blew that one in the set up but I didn't find another target over 46 (Corsican sheep) and then the third was 44 (Blesbok). Everything else was 44 or under from the black and the white was always five to seven shorter than the blackon the long ones. 

Now the coyote and the javelina were both 20, there were tons of 32 to 36s from the black so it was an ASA type course.... except for my mistake on the leopard. The leopard in Texas was 50 on A range.... just not quite 54 .... Man my judgin has to improve


----------



## ajwinkis (Apr 4, 2012)

*Some video of April Fools Shoot*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvPd9TjLSXc


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 4, 2012)

Andy

I'm going to gues David is ready for the 100 yard shot after watching the 150 display....


----------



## ajwinkis (Apr 5, 2012)

We will see in May. Just as long he doesnt touch his bow. Says he needs new string for some reason though. Dont forget about my cables and string.


----------

